# Problème Airplay et Ampli Denon



## Grahamcoxon (8 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment acquis un Ampli Denon AVRX2100 et j'éprouve des difficultés concernant le fonctionnement d'Airplay. L'icône Airplay apparaît bien sur mes appareils (iPhone, iPad, et Mac). J'avais réussi juste à l'installation à diffuser de la musique sur l'ampli. Et bizarrement je n'y arrive maintenant plus du tout ! J'ai le message suivant qui apparaît :
Une erreur s’est produite lors de la connexion au périphérique AirPlay « Denon AVR-X2100W ». Une erreur inconnue s’est produite (-15008).

J'ai contacté le support client Denon...qui ne me répond pas, sympa !

Je précise que j'ai effectué toutes les MAJ proposées sur mon ampli (via internet).

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, pourriez vous s'il vous plait m'aider ?
En vous remerciant,

Cordialement,


----------



## FCI (26 Juin 2015)

j'ai le même probléme et aucune solution


----------



## CBi (26 Juin 2015)

Avez-vous vu ce lien (en anglais) ?


----------



## wip (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour ? Avez vous résolu votre problème ? Moi non, et j'ai aussi un ampli Denon (AVR-X2000). J'ai pas de souci de connection Airplay depuis mon Mac, mais depuis l'iPhone (6) ou l'ipad (Air2), c'est très aléatoire et une fois planté, il faut tout relancer (Routeur, Ampli et iPhone/Ipad). Ce qui et ennuyeu, c'est que cela fonctionnait bien au début, puis petit à petit, c'est devenu de plus en plus instable. J'ai changé de routeur, de cables... mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## BENSXM (9 Janvier 2016)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai récemment acquis un Ampli Denon AVRX2100 et j'éprouve des difficultés concernant le fonctionnement d'Airplay. L'icône Airplay apparaît bien sur mes appareils (iPhone, iPad, et Mac). J'avais réussi juste à l'installation à diffuser de la musique sur l'ampli. Et bizarrement je n'y arrive maintenant plus du tout ! J'ai le message suivant qui apparaît :
> Une erreur s’est produite lors de la connexion au périphérique AirPlay « Denon AVR-X2100W ». Une erreur inconnue s’est produite (-15008).
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai le meme problème avec mes 2 DENON un AVR 5200 et un AVR 4100.
J'ignore si le problème provient de Denon ou Apple, mais il est évident qu'une réponse permettant de solutionner ce dysfonctionnement serait la bienvenue
avec mes remerciements
et bien cordialement
Claude


----------

